# POE IP Cameras



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

daveEM said:


> Finally I get to post in this forum.
> 
> I think I like this camera...
> http://foscam.ca/products/fi9803ep-...utdoor-power-over-ethernet-poe-ip-camera.html
> ...


Trying to catch the UPS guy spiking your next iPad?:laughing:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BG5EaAT8cFU


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

For a hunnerd bucks I like it too.

The last is an 8 port hub with four being PoE.

A router is a different animal and that is usually the problem in a home camera system. You have to open the ports for the video to stream through. Your internet provider supplies a cable modem to which the router attaches. The hub is next in line. 

You assign a fixed IP address to the camera and the router. The router is the Gateway and the camera's IP address is associated with the router's ports, usually 80 and 2000.

Have fun! :whistling2: :blink: :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Finally I get to post in this forum.
> 
> I think I like this camera...
> http://foscam.ca/products/fi9803ep-plug-play-1-0-megapixel-1280x720p-h-264-outdoor-power-over-ethernet-poe-ip-camera.htmlThanks.


I was just looking at those on their website, keep us informed on how they work.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Do you think this system could work for commercial applications?
I need to mount cameras up on poles for an RV storage lot about as big as a half of football field.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Lep said:


> Do you think this system could work for commercial applications?
> I need to mount cameras up on poles for an RV storage lot about as big as a half of football field.


You need 5 Megapixel cameras at least if you want true forensic video capability.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

That would be an 8 port switch with 4 ports being POE capable. It would work fine for your application as long as the POE ports are rated for the wattage that your camera needs. Just plug your router into any of the ports from 5-8 and plug your cameras into 1-4.

As LARMGUY was saying, if you want to see your camera from the internet, you will need to forward the correct port on your router. Your camera instruction manual will provide the port information.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

OK. So the 8 port switch is smart enough to know if I have my Router plugged into any port # 5-8? That's good as I have one port left on my Router.

Then I could plug in 4 POE devices or cameras into ports 1-4 and they will be powered up. So far so good.

Now I have 3 extra ports on the switch that I could plug say a computer in? The 8 port switch can tell the difference between an input (the Router) and an output (the Computer)? Interesting. :thumbsup:

I've ordered the stuff.


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

It is a switch. It does not have inputs and outputs. It opens paths for communications


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Tsmil,

In my post I point to a POE Injector. It has a data input to my Router, It has a power supply that will put 48 volts on two unused wires of it's POE output. The regulary used data lines in a Cat5 cable are just passed thru.

^^ That is my understanding of that device. My camera will work (cause it's getting 48 volts) and it will pass the data to my Router (and thus the internet and my computer) cause they haven't messed with the data lines

So far so good. I could have bought that. Except...

I'm thinking if one camera is good maybe a bunch is better. I then seen another item called a 8 port desktop switch with 4 of them being POE.

What I was trying to understand is how the data from the camera gets to my Router? If I plug my Router in any regular port (5 to 8)...

Maybe it's automatic... from the documentation I downloaded...



> These ports support PoE function which
> integrates power and data onto one Ethernet cable. Once
> the device you connect to the Switch is identified, the Switch
> will supply power through the PoE port, and then you can
> ...


*Edit:* I'll try it like triden says. See what happens.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

If you are going to use a PoE switch as opposed to an injector, make sure it's an 802.11AF switch.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks five.five.six.

The actual switch I bought is from the camera co...
http://foscam.ca/products/8-port-poe-switch-4-port-poe.html










Doesn't say much for specs but does say...



> POE Switch compatible with all Foscam IP Cameras
> 
> Features: 8-Port 10/100 Mbps POE Switch with 4 POE ports
> Supports POE power up to 53W for all POE ports
> ...


I'm hoping 802.3 is better than 802.11


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I was writing from memory and was mistaken, it is 802.3AF, 802.11 is a WiFi standard. There are a lot of cheep PoE switches out there that do not meet the 802.3AF standard and you may be plagued with problems, especially when you start adding cameras. Most of the cameras will specify in the fin print that you get 802.3AF or better switch... if you don't have one and call for support, the call ends there.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

*Camera arrived*

Little guy came yesterday. 

Quite small, about 3 inch in diameter. Right now have it working just off a temp cat5. for the last 16 hours. IR works fine, fairly 'wide angle'. Nice sharp pic. 

POE works like a charm, did as triden suggested but also watched a few vids on Youtube to get an idea on this 'switch' stuff.

Has a horrible 5 foot dongle with power, reset, and cat5 connectors on the end. I shall remove the warranty sticky and take her apart to get rid of that stuff. I'll just have my cat5e coming in the back of that camera.

Foscam software (PC) is pretty nice, Android app works fine. Still have some setting up to do. Wife's iPhone App, tab, etc.

Quite pleased with it at $107 and the shipping was free, - took 3 days.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Most PoE switches are 15 watts/port, there are High Power PoE switches with 30 watts/port. Just make sure your switch is powerful enough for the cameras used. Buying everything from the same camera manufacturer is a good idea to make sure they match. Glad to see you did that.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

You did it good job. Now I want one...

And yes, you can plug your computer into that switch also.


----------

